

Geek's tip for 'an ideal first date' - our own John Graham-Cumming on the BBC. - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8129685.stm

======
quizbiz
Has 0 to do with dating tips which I was all too desperate to read.

100% interesting old stuff like the skeleton of an incredibly tall man whose
body was stolen from sea and brought to the exhibit.

